# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  هل تعلم

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]هل تعلم ان.....؟ 

1)البصل الحلو كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان 

2)الفيل يبكي عندما يكون حزين 

3)الحصان يموت اذا قطع ذيله 

4)الجبل الاصفر يقع في اسبانيا 

5)سدني هي عاصمة استراليا 

6)الجبل الاخضر يقع جنوب ليبيا 

7)عدد ملوك فرنسا الذين حملوا اسم لويس 18 ملكا 

8)حروف النصب هي:أن،لن،كي،اذن 

9)اسرع الطيور التي لا تطير هي النعامة 

10)السلحفاة هي الحيوان التي يحفظ عظمه في لحمه 

11)الحمى هي السبب الرئيسي في وفاة الاسكندر المقدوني 

12)موسوليني هو قائد الثورة الصينية

13)الفاطميين ينتسبون إلى فاطمة الزهراء 

14)الاسم الشعبي لكوكب الزهراء نجمة المساء 

15)اكثر الذرات شيوعا في الطبيعة ذرات الهيدروجين 

16)المعلقات سميت بهذا الاسم لانها تعلق على جدران الكعبة 

17)اول معارك العرب البرية هي مؤتة ذات الصواري 

18)اسم رياح الخماسين سميت بهذا الاسم لانها تدوم خمسين يوما 

19)الصلاة في بيت المقدس تعادل خمسين صلاة 

20)فيدل كاسترو هو زعيم كوبا 

21)البحرين هي الدولة الوحيدة التي لا يوجد لها حدود برية 

22)اول دبابة في العالم كانت موجودة في بريطانيا 

23)نظام الحكم في اليابان امبراطوري


24)وزن المولود الصحيح 3 كغم 

25)سيدنا إسماعيل هو اخو إسحق عليهما السلام 

26)عدد السور المدنية في القران الكريم هي 29سورة 

27)الطين المشوي يسمى الفخار 

28)عدد ابواب المسجد الحرام خمسة وعشرين بابا 

29)الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حج مرة واحدة فقط 

30)معنى الوبل هو المطر الغزير 

31)مؤلف كتاب اسد الغابة هو ابن الاثير 

32)غزوة ذات الرقاع حدثت في السنة الرابعة للهجرة 

33)جبل المقطم هومن الجبال الاثرية ويقع في مصر 

34)جسم الجرادة يحتوي على اكثر من 400 الف عضلة 

35)القلب هو المضخة الوحيدة التي لم يستطع العالم كله صنع مثلها 



36)اول من رمى بسهم في سبيل الله هو سعد بن ابي وقاص رضي الله عنه 

37)اول مسجد بني في الاسلام هو مسجد قباء 

38)الرازي اول من استخدم الخيوط في الجراحة 

39)اول من صنع كعك العيد هم العثمانيون 

40)اظافر الرجل تنمو ابطأ من اظافر المرأة 

41)جسم الفراشة يحتوي على 49 عضلة 

42)اول انسان حاول الطيران هو من اصل عربي واسمه عباس بن فرناس 

43)السلحفاه والذبابة والافعى لا تمتلك حاسة السمع 

44)اول حيوان سار على قدميه في التاريخ هو الديناصور 

45)السلاحف ليس لها اسنان 

46)اغلب الطيور لا تمتلك حاسة الشم

47)اول من اسلم من الانصار هو معاذ بن عفراء 

48)ان الة الاسطرلاب الة فلكية لقياس ارتفاع الكواكب 

49)اكبر دولة من ناحية سكان هي الصين 

50)قلم الرصاص مصنوع من الجرافيت  

51)ثلثي اجسامنا مكونة من الماء  

52)اعلى الجبال هو جبل الهملايا 

53)وزن راس المرأة اقل من وزن الرجل  

54)الدلفين يغلق عين واحدة عندما ينام 

55)اعلى شلال في العالم ارتفاعه 979 م 

56)قص الشعر لا يؤثر على نمو الشعر وقوته [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]شكراً معاذ[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب اخ خالد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هل تعلم : 

انا و  mylife079  محمد حوريه 

بنشتغل بنفس المحل xp.2

----------


## mylife079

مشكور يا معاذ 

هاهاهاها

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الفيل يبكي عندما يكون حزين


دخيل قلبه الفيل شو حساس :Copy Of 7anoon: 
رب العلمين كتب الرحمه على كل ذي كبد رطب....سبحان الله

----------


## بركات نصيرات

مشكور يا عاذ على المعلومات القيمه

يسلمووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هل تعلم ان  انا ومحمد حوريه  ومدحت 

بنشتغل بنفس المحل xp.2

بس انا رح اترك من الشغل بعد العيد  :Eh S(2):

----------


## نبض القلب

كتير  معلومات قيمه مشكور يا معاد
بس لهلأ انت ومدحت ما حكتولي وين محلكم

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مشكور قناص بيك  :Db465236ff: 
ذكرتني بفقرة هل تعلم في المدرسة على قولت غسان 
[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا سوسن 

انا قناص بيك 

يا سلااااااااام  والله انك روعه

----------


## الاء

شكرا معاذ

معلومات كتير حلووه ومفيده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا الاء على مرورك الحلو

----------


## Paradise

شكرا معاذ
إن لم أكن أعلم
فأنا الآن أعلم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وإن لم اكن أعلم بأن الاخت Paradise قد كتب رد 
فأنا الان أعلم 

مشكوره اختي على المرور

----------


## سويتر

يسلموو معاذ

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## السندباد

شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا معاذ

----------

